# InkJet transfer on eco-solvent printer



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a stock of ink-jet printer that I used to use with Epson C88 printer. Now the Epson printer is dead. 
Anybody knows if these transfers can be used on an eco-solvent Roland plotter?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

eco-solvent plotter? Maybe you mean printer.
I imagine it should be, although I haven't tried it yet. A roland, in general, is an inkjet too. Only that some problems might be encountered using 8 inch width papers. I will try it today.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Byron, yes I meant printer, more specifically I'm thinking about a Versacamm.


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

I am also planning to print my transfers with my Versacamm. Any information where to get the media.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

clicksigns said:


> I am also planning to print my transfers with my Versacamm. Any information where to get the media.


Imprintables.com sells different heat transfer medias for the roland versacamm.


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

Hi Bryon,

I am located in Canada. You think there would be a distributor here. And also, have you tried it with your versacamm?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

What I'm trying to find out is whether I can use ink jet transfers (left over from my ink jet printer) on a Versacamm.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, Pedro! Sorry, I was'nt able to try printing inkjet transfers on my versacamm today, a little busy today. Will try again tomorrow and will post here.

Clicksigns, Josh E. said in another thread that imprintables.com services Canada also. You can PM him and maybe ask about some special discount for forum members. Some members gave good reviews of the heat transfer medias from imprintables. As for me, I use the solvent-dark from Forever-Germany.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

solvent-dark from Forever-Germany! that was the trigger for me to buy a Versacamm. I'm about to get one, I find it has shuch a huge potential and delivers a long lasting output that it made me squezze everything to get it.
I do small series (bellow 24pcs) and it's important for me to produce a quite long lasting product. An other important issue for me is relabeling the T-shirts, either by removing the original ones and pressing all the information on the back interior or even by stamping over the brand of the blanks, but this is an issue that I will get onto when I get my hands on the Versacamm.
For the moment I was just wondering if using the leftover A3 and A4 transfer sheets from my inkjet printer could be used on the Versacamm. Maybe the final result is not as long lasting as the Forever transfer but may still be usable...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, the solvent-darks are really good. They also have the solvent-dark metallic which I would love to try next.


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Bryon. I will contact Josh. By the way what is your experience with solvent-dark from Forever-Germany. And where can I get those (links.., website...)


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

The site is Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

They don't have a distributor here in Canada.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Anybody wants to apply?


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

I am interested to apply,what is the procedure? Who do I contact.

alex


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that first of all you have to check how they access the Canadian market now, do they have a distributor for USA? is he entitled to sell to Canada to? what about UK? I think that in the UK they are directly. I sugest you e-mail them trying to buy their product in your territory and see what comes up. Check also duties and other legal issues, that can make the product not competive against other simmilar already available in USA or Canada. If the "coast is clear" you might think about going ahead. Well, I'm not an expert on this but I guess you would have to make a presentation of your company, estimate the potential of your market and show them how well you could reach it. I don't know your business but I guess they would expect you build up some stock, run a wharehouse, make a sales and marketing plan, create a distribution network, customer service etc, etc, (remember how importante are the companies/people that sell you consumibles). This envolves quite a human and finantial investment that you would have to calculate and see if it would bring the return for the investment you would expect. I would say that this could be a serious business by himself.


----------



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Pedro.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Contact Mark Egner, via the website. He heads the international sales dept.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

It's not as hard as it looks.


----------



## anoop_print (Apr 7, 2009)

DMS said:


> I have a stock of ink-jet printer that I used to use with Epson C88 printer. Now the Epson printer is dead.
> Anybody knows if these transfers can be used on an eco-solvent Roland plotter?


 
yes we can use solvent dye ink in Epson R230 printer..... but can any one tell me can we print solvent transfer paper in this( Forever dark & light) because this is not eco-solvent ink... this is solvent dye ink.....!

(Roland Printer using eco-solvent ink)


----------

